# When I signed up on here



## Tekron

I assumed there would be desperate kids who have been caught on what I would call "minor charges" asking for advice - like myself

but I couldn't find any

anyway, if you don't want to hear about some kid that one of you lucky guys arrested the day before he turned 20  feel free to stop reading here

if any of you would like to give me advice, it would be much appreciated

my dad was on Melrose PD for a 40 years, but doesn't feel right giving me advice as he's been out uniform for about 7 or 8 years now.

message me for my dads name if any of you think you know him... speak up!!! I'm sure he'd like to hear a voice from the past, he is very ill and doesn't get out of the house too often.

so why I'm here:

On June 26 at approximately 1:00AM, I was behind a building on West St. in Wilmington completely alone sitting in my car. I had worked(as of that day) 16 or 18 days in a row at that point. The 27th was my 20th birthday.

A friend of mine had given me some marijuana and I had a glass bowl sitting around for MONTHS and I had never used it. So I decided to smoke. I went behind a building that looked like "a good place" and smoked for only a couple of minutes.

I saw some headlights coming from around the corner, there was no time for any evasive action and the bowl was close to lit when a Wilmington police officer pulled up. I had heard too many stories of my friends being caught from the police and being told to "go home" without any questioning from the police. Half of the stories I heard the police didn't even take/destroy the marijuana. I didn't think what was going to happen next was going to, but it's the law, so be it. Even my dad, who, obviously, like most of you has smoked plenty of times through out his life made it seem not nearly as bad of a crime as it is made out to be in MA(yes MA, as in we have more strict laws here for possession of class D than most other states, I'm sure you all know).

So I was smoking pot behind a building.

The officer asked me what I was doing, I wasn't going to deny it. I put what I had on the passenger seat and he arrested me. My car was towed and I was brought to the station, where, a few hours later I was bailed out on $40 bail.

The next day I rode my bike into Wilmington to pick up my car, early, before work. Whoops, my car had never been towed, I did not know that tow services never take credit/debit. Silly me. Fortunately I just so happened to have 2 of the checks that I had not had time to cash DUE TO WORKING EVERYDAY for over 2 weeks(which has now become over a month).

I had to go to Tewksbury to my bank and cash them and ride back. Anyway, I got to work, worked the next day, yadda yadda.

I had a court date on my birthday, at 8:30, and thinking I would have time to get to work at 11, I ended up being pretty late.

I got there at about 1:30 due to "personal matters", first time I had given them any type of excuse in the 1 year and 7 months(without a raise) I have worked there.

When I went into court, I did not want a lawyer. I am guilty of what I am charged of and would hope the judge will give me some kind of fine, which, yes, will hurt me/my family financially since my dad isn't fit to be working and my mom and I are struggling working overtime.

Any idea on what they would do with/without a lawyer? I don't really want to spend money on a lawyer when I am guilty, but I hear I could "get out of it". Lately I've had such bad luck that I can't see me getting out of it. I feel like the harder I try to make myself happy, the bigger ditch I end up digging myself in.

And to boot, half the people I work with are ex-state troopers and such.:baby21:

sorry to sound like such a bitch and complain, it just sucks. If I had any type of alone time in my life I wouldn't have been smoking behind a building. my personal life with my friends is great, I'm a generally happy guy, but there's always some one at my house, I'm a commuting college student and the ONLY time I've EVER at a place where there is no one around is when everyone leaves my work. Some nights I just stay there past midnight just to be alone and listen to music and sit around. And even then the dozens of cameras covering the inside of my building throw off just how alone I am there. Smoking just let me get to sleep a bit better. I don't smoke and go driving around, I don't do it at all the time and my previously completely clean record can prove that I'm not a :bat:. yep, a bat. I didn't feel like looking through any more icons and I figured I'd spice up this paragraph.

anyway, I hope none of you read all this because it's become more of a depressing rant that I'm probably going to end up forcing the judge to hear LOL, so anyway, any replies would be accepted and respected, despite most of you probably saying "you're an idiot, what were you doing smoking behind a building" like the cops that arrested me.


----------



## KozmoKramer

> I assumed there would be desperate kids who have been caught on what I would call "minor charges" asking for advice - like myself, but I couldn't find any.


You didn't look hard enough, or at all...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Was there a question in there and I missed it? Or was that just a long pity party for getting nabbed?


----------



## 94c

Tekron said:


> if any of you would like to give me advice, it would be much appreciated
> 
> my dad was on Melrose PD for a 40 years, but doesn't feel right giving me advice as he's been out uniform for about 7 or 8 years now.
> 
> message me for my dads name if any of you think you know him... speak up!!! I'm sure he'd like to hear a voice from the past, he is very ill and doesn't get out of the house too often.


My advice is for your dad...

Thank you for lasting as long as you did in this tough career. I know for a fact that times have changed and things will never be what they used to be. Society has changed, respect has changed, but we still must move on.

I don't know how ill you are dad, but do me one favor.
Save your last bit of strength to whack that punk kid of yours over the head with that billy club you must have hanging around the house.

You'll feel better...


----------



## celticsfan

Are you the guy who reported seeing a Great White off the Vineyard?


----------



## CJIS

What makes you think we will give you any sound advice? You even admitted you are guilty. Hell I am sure even your father whom you say is a ex-cop will tell you that you screwed up. 

Take it like a man admit you were wrong in court and take what they give you.

I would not worry anyway after all you are in MA home to some of the most liberal Judges in the country. Hell if you even got community service you were sentenced hard. 

If you get anything more I want the Judge in my district court!


----------



## WaterPistola

Stop smoking weed, and if I had been working for 16-18 days straight...i would fall asleep quite easily.


----------



## Tekron

KozmoKramer said:


> You didn't look hard enough, or at all...


I did, I didn't really see a place to post any of this. I didn't use the "search button", but I looked around a bit.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Was there a question in there and I missed it? Or was that just a long pity party for getting nabbed?


I was simply asking for advice to what I should do regarding court/lawyer situation. Sorry, I should have been more clear.



celticsfan said:


> Are you the guy who reported seeing a Great White off the Vineyard?


Unfortunately not. 



CJIS said:


> What makes you think we will give you any sound advice? You even admitted you are guilty. Hell I am sure even your father whom you say is a ex-cop will tell you that you screwed up.
> 
> Take it like a man admit you were wrong in court and take what they give you.
> 
> I would not worry anyway after all you are in MA home to some of the most liberal Judges in the country. Hell if you even got community service you were sentenced hard.
> 
> If you get anything more I want the Judge in my district court!


Any opinion of lawyer/public defender/anything?

thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Guest

I actually give the kid credit for admitting his guilt and not whining about the mean old officer who arrested him. Having said that, I'm extremely skeptical about the facts of the incident. An arrest for simple possession of marijuana is very rare, absent extenuating circumstances and/or a bad attitude.

To the OP....a public defender will be relatively cheap if you're willing to take a CWOF with a fine and community service. The person who represents himself in a criminal matter has a fool for a client.


----------



## MM1799

> Even my dad, who, obviously, *like most of you* has smoked plenty of times through out his life


Did I read that right?

Becareful with generalizations -- they are usually wrong.


----------



## NewEngland2007

Do I understand this correctly, you were getting stoned behind the wheel of a car? Presumably you were going to drive home impaired, risking the lives of other people (yours is yours to throw away). Let me put this as politely as possible: Smarten the f*ck up.


----------



## USMCTrooper

94c said:


> My advice is for your dad...
> 
> Save your last bit of strength to whack that punk kid of yours over the head with that billy club you must have hanging around the house.
> 
> You'll feel better...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

USMCTROOPER...thank you, that is sweet!


----------



## kttref

you know what works better then pot to help you sleep...TYLENOL PM!


----------



## screamineagle

Kid if you lose one more brain cell you'll be a talking monkey.


----------



## Killjoy

I have nothing more to add after this glut of sage responses, except, enjoy your two-year license suspension!

On the plus side, you'll get in mad good shape riding a bike everywhere and its better for the environment!

Also, all the exercise will help you sleep at night.


----------



## BrickCop

Life is about choices. It matters not about your job, the fact the bowl had been "sitting there" for months or your belief that the cop would release you or that everybody does it. I commend your Dad for his service but what difference does that make as far as your poor decision? You knew right from wrong, you're a little old for Dad to make it all better, right?

I'm not inferring that you're a bad person for this mistake. Realistically you're not looking at prison time so relax. Take your punsihment and learn from it. Use your energy toward bettering yourself instead of making excuses or self serving justifications- it's time to move on.

Good luck.


----------



## KozmoKramer

screamineagle said:


> Kid if you lose one more brain cell you'll be a talking monkey.


ROFLMFAO Eagle!! :L:


----------



## Tekron

Delta784 said:


> I actually give the kid credit for admitting his guilt and not whining about the mean old officer who arrested him. Having said that, I'm extremely skeptical about the facts of the incident. An arrest for simple possession of marijuana is very rare, absent extenuating circumstances and/or a bad attitude.
> 
> To the OP....a public defender will be relatively cheap if you're willing to take a CWOF with a fine and community service. The person who represents himself in a criminal matter has a fool for a client.


thanks! yes the officer was not mean, or on a power trip or anything. everyone who has heard the story says "for possession?! you only had a gram or two on your?! what an ass!" and I disagree. He was doing his job, I understand that. Honestly guys, I'm not asking for pity or anything! I'm explaining why I did what I did, and asking for advice in court and asking for your wisdom or the most common results thereafter.

I figured a lot of you would say stuff like "You're an idiot. Good job breaking the law and getting arrested for it." But actually more of you said stuff like that than I was guessing! :-/

I understand that in my situation I was "unlucky" as opposed to my friends who have not been charged with such crimes after committing them; however, I'm accepting what happened! I just want to know the best way to deal with it regarding court... like I said, any advice, tips, experiences are appreciated. I understand it's not the 60's, that's why I can't ask my dad haha, because he's in his. I'm not some hippy fool who dropped out of high school because he smoked so much pot and is now looking for an escape route since I don't have a job and can't pay the fines. I have a job, work a lot, I'm a commuting college student and pretty damn conservative if ya ask me.



MM1799 said:


> Did I read that right?
> 
> Becareful with generalizations -- they are usually wrong.





NewEngland2007 said:


> Do I understand this correctly, you were getting stoned behind the wheel of a car? Presumably you were going to drive home impaired, risking the lives of other people (yours is yours to throw away). Let me put this as politely as possible: Smarten the f*ck up.


True, however if the keys weren't in the ignition, which, they weren't, I couldn't be charged for driving. Also, I had my guitar in the back(acoustic), and I can't play it at my house because my dad can barely get to sleep so I was just going to jam for a bit before I headed home. Who's to say how long the drug would have lasted on me anyway? or who's to say when I was leaving?



Killjoy said:


> I have nothing more to add after this glut of sage responses, except, enjoy your two-year license suspension!
> 
> On the plus side, you'll get in mad good shape riding a bike everywhere and its better for the environment!
> 
> Also, all the exercise will help you sleep at night.


2 year? Are you a real police officer? I hope not, because it's 1 year. And the officer that arrested me said "I could get your license for 6 months but I'm not going to" and I didn't know the law that specifically, so I thanked him -- whether he could take it away even though I wasn't driving or not.



BrickCop said:


> Life is about choices. It matters not about your job, the fact the bowl had been "sitting there" for months or your belief that the cop would release you or that everybody does it. I commend your Dad for his service but what difference does that make as far as your poor decision? You knew right from wrong, you're a little old for Dad to make it all better, right?
> 
> I'm not inferring that you're a bad person for this mistake. Realistically you're not looking at prison time so relax. Take your punsihment and learn from it. Use your energy toward bettering yourself instead of making excuses or self serving justifications- it's time to move on.
> 
> Good luck.


thanks, and I understand... I was just throwing bowl fact in there. Cluing you in that I'm not a huge smoker.


----------



## CJIS

screamineagle said:


> Kid if you lose one more brain cell you'll be a talking monkey.


That is pretty funny


----------



## WaterPistola

so lemme get this straight a "pretty conservative, pot smoking acoustic guitar jammin" kid?

your story does not add up sir!


----------



## Tekron

hhahhahaha good point

I've always played guitar and I am typically conservative. like I said, my dad was a cop. it reflects on me greatly. he smoked pot and collects guitar, i play them because he cannot.


----------



## Harley387

Tekron said:


> hhahhahaha good point
> 
> I've always played guitar and I am typically conservative. like I said, my dad was a cop. it reflects on me greatly. he smoked pot and collects guitar, i play them because he cannot.


Are you sure your Dad wasn't an animal control officer???


----------



## 7costanza

Heres some real world advice Kid, put down the dope, go out and get a good job, go to court and take accountability for your actions, spend the rest of your life doing good,but most importantly stop embarassing your father in front of his peers, and stick to myspace.


----------



## Portable81

"you're an idiot, what were you doing smoking behind a building"


----------



## Tuna

Portable81 said:


> "you're an idiot, what were you doing smoking behind a building"


You beat me to it.


----------



## TopCop24

Harley387 said:


> Are you sure your Dad wasn't an animal control officer???


Being from Melrose he could be an honorary Deputy Sheriff for Jimmy D


----------



## Tekron

TopCop24 said:


> Being from Melrose he could be an honorary Deputy Sheriff for Jimmy D


for the people who aren't forum regulars, what does that mean?



7costanza said:


> Heres some real world advice Kid, put down the dope, go out and get a good job, go to court and take accountability for your actions, spend the rest of your life doing good,but most importantly stop embarassing your father in front of his peers, and stick to myspace.


I don't know whether to take this seriously or not. I'm taking responsibility for my actions just fine, I came on here for advice. I'm proud of my dad, and my dad is proud of me. He worked as a mechanic all day and an officer overnight just to put food on the table for his kids, so I have a lot of respect for him. My actions aren't his, and he has nothing to do with this, that's why I'm making sure I'm handling this on my own. I don't want him to have anything to do with it.

stick to myspace? hmm?

and p.s. - I have a good job! I am a reliable worker!


----------



## WaterPistola

Tekron said:


> for the people who aren't forum regulars, what does that mean?


Middlesex Sheriff James V. DiPaola



Tekron said:


> and p.s. - I have a good job! I am a reliable worker!


so do I, and I'm dope free go figure


----------



## Tekron

WaterPistola said:


> Middlesex Sheriff James V. DiPaola
> 
> so do I, and I'm dope free go figure


is there some joke in the DiPaola remark?

dope free!? officer of the law!? go figure

happy halloween:bat:


----------



## WaterPistola

potential officer of the law sir

no joke from me about DiPaola, I don't understand whats so funny about a title and name


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

WaterPistola said:


> potential officer of the law sir
> 
> no joke from me about DiPaola, I don't understand whats so funny about a title and name


....I think you gotta be high to understand it, anyways Im callin *troll*


----------



## NewEngland2007

Waiting for someone to dig up the obligatory MySpace link with pictures of underage drinkin and all.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*» Post A Comment *

9 Comment(s)


----------



## NewEngland2007

Utterly charming!


----------



## misconceived

:L:

You forgot the link JAP...

http://www.myspace.com/tekron


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Thanks alot Wolfman...you couldve not posted that pic though there are worse ones...wont be long before that profile is set to private . Dad must be proud to have such a delightful group of children hanging around.Whats scarry is I called troll thinking that no one could actually be that retarded.


----------



## SinePari

"Hi. My name is Evan. I've come to a public LE-related website and given all my personal information to include name, DOB, address, and all my father's information to include pics on the information orgy known as myspace. I'm too stoned to know the inherent problems that may arise from all of that information during future decisions regarding employment, education and not to mention the psychotic lurkers on the internet. Please add your name to my friends list next to Cheech and Chong. Thanks for visiting."


----------



## Guest

This is really too easy....there should be some type of warning when one signs up here about the dangers of MyWaste......


----------



## soxrock75

misconceived said:


> :L:
> 
> You forgot the link JAP...
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/tekron


I weep for the future..................


----------



## 94c

Wolfman said:


> Good Lord, what an incredible fruitcake...dude, it's not too late. Delete all the photos. Especially this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, do you really want complete strangers watching you take a bubble bath?


It's obvious he googled, "how to make my weiner grow?"
and came up with the "warm bubble bath theory".

It's obvious from the pic that he's still searching...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Companies* Target
Woburn, Massachusetts US
*CAF team member*
Backroom
May 2005 > December 2006 Atlantic Foodmart
Reading, Massachusetts US
*Cashier / Test scanner*
Front end / Stockroom
March 2003 > May 2005 Reading Chronicle
Reading, Massachusetts US
*Writer*

September 2005 > June 2006 NWI Private Investigation Group
Woburn, Massachusetts US
*Video Editor*
First Floor? lawl.
December 2006 > Present


----------



## adroitcuffs

Tekron said:


> ... like most of you has smoked plenty of times through out his life...





Tekron said:


> dope free!? officer of the law!? go figure


I call troll, however....

Clearly you are misguided in assuming that "most" police officers have had some dalliance with marijuana. There are a great many of us who chose to never consume it. Then you have the audacity to challenge the veracity of a "dope free" officer of the law?? Just because you seem to like hanging out with dope-smokers doesn't mean there's a shortage of people in society who never smoke the stuff. Look, even if the crap was legal, I have no interest in the stuff.



Tekron said:


> I understand that in my situation I was "unlucky" as opposed to my friends who have not been charged with such crimes after committing them; however, I'm accepting what happened!


 No, you are not "accepting" what happened. You are trying to justify your pot-smoking existence. If 1,000 people violate the law, that doesn't make your indiscretion any less your responsibility. To claim that you weren't going to be driving under the influence is serious denial. What were you going to do - sit in your vehicle until your body processes cleared your diminutive brain of the effects of the bowl you smoked? You seriously need to grow up and develop some modicum of personal accountability.


----------



## Tekron

I don't understand why my myspace and pictures are being quoted. you can laugh at my expense, but, honestly if I cared in the slightest bit I wouldn't have allowed my myspace to be public as well as my pictures 

The pictures are meant to be funny. and my job info? what was the point of posting that?

and to androit.... I'm not trying to justify anything... can you see how many times I explained why I posted? I'm just trying to get some advice on court. And good lord! pictures of some one who is underage drinking!? take a swing by my house and take a peak at the wallpaper and try to match it up.... you don't know whether it's in my own house or not, and judging by the fact that I'm in my underwear, there's a good chance it's my own house.


----------



## Dazy5

Tekron said:


> I don't understand why my myspace and pictures are being quoted.


It's just for our amusement.



Tekron said:


> I'm just trying to get some advice on court.


http://www.courtforum.com/


----------



## Tekron

thanks!!! I will take a look

I stumbled upon this one after searching for specific forums, I couldn't find much but considering this was a Mass forum as opposed to a general crime forum, I figured I might as well sign up. particularly since, again, what I would call "minor charges" can vary state to state. Even closeby... oh if only I resided where you live free or die.


----------



## Harley387

Tekron said:


> Even closeby... oh if only I resided where you live free or die.


Ummm.....drugs are illegal in New Hampshire also. Matter of fact, I'm fairly confident that the federal gubbermint sorta frowns on it also.


----------



## WaterPistola

minor charge to me...jaywalking...speeding 1-5mph over the limit...smoking pot not so much


----------



## Tuna

Tekron said:


> I don't understand why my myspace and pictures are being quoted. you can laugh at my expense, .


Trust me, we are. :jestera:


----------



## Tekron

WaterPistola said:


> minor charge to me...jaywalking...speeding 1-5mph over the limit...smoking pot not so much


that is why it's quoted, I know you all won't call it what I do.


----------



## kwflatbed

Tekron said:


> I don't understand why my myspace and pictures are being quoted. you can laugh at my expense, but, honestly if I cared in the slightest bit I wouldn't have allowed my myspace to be public as well as my pictures
> 
> The pictures are meant to be funny. and my job info? what was the point of posting that?
> 
> and to androit.... I'm not trying to justify anything... can you see how many times I explained why I posted? I'm just trying to get some advice on court. And good lord! pictures of some one who is underage drinking!? take a swing by my house and take a peak at the wallpaper and try to match it up.... you don't know whether it's in my own house or not, and judging by the fact that I'm in my underwear, there's a good chance it's my own house.


Plain and simple because you are an *IDIOTand we love idiots*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

You want advice get a lawyer, you'll need one. You come on a LE orientated website and whine like a lil' girl because yiou were caught doing something stupid and illegal.Youve embarassed your dad and thrown in his face all his years of public service. You are like every punk kid that he arrested...you think you have it on everyone. You are not that smart. I can see it already, in 2 years you'll be on this site bitching you cant get a job as popo because of a "minor" charge and what can you do to get on the job.Then you'll get pissed because everyone is STILL laughing at you and rippin' your balls off. By the way...doesnt matter if your in yiour own home,its STILL illegal for you to drink and you can get your father jammed as well...though you just dont give a shit( your actions speak volumes). So FUCK YOU.


----------



## lpwpd722

Tekron said:


> I don't understand why my myspace and pictures are being quoted. you can laugh at my expense, but, honestly if I cared in the slightest bit I wouldn't have allowed my myspace to be public as well as my pictures
> 
> The pictures are meant to be funny. and my job info? what was the point of posting that?
> 
> and to androit.... I'm not trying to justify anything... can you see how many times I explained why I posted? I'm just trying to get some advice on court. And good lord! pictures of some one who is underage drinking!? take a swing by my house and take a peak at the wallpaper and try to match it up.... you don't know whether it's in my own house or not, and judging by the fact that I'm in my underwear, there's a good chance it's my own house.


Wouldn't it have been easier just to get a court appointed lawyer. Are you a glutton for punishment. You must be judging from your my space page. Good lord Kid, grow up and shut up. And, one last thought, don't go away mad, just go away. Your in way over your head. You came for advise, take what everyone told you to heart. Either plead out or get a friggin lawyer.


----------



## Tekron

if your parents provide the alcohol for you and only you, it is legal to drink in your own home


----------



## misconceived

Tekron said:


> if your parents provide the alcohol for you and only you, it is legal to drink in your own home


True, but you're telling me you did not have friends over your house drinking with you?

I know I loved to stand around & drink w/ my parents in my underwear before I turned 21.


----------



## soxrock75

Tekron said:


> if your parents provide the alcohol for you and only you, it is legal to drink in your own home


So, who took the pic of you in your skivvies, Mom and Dad?????


----------



## Tekron

Potentially


----------



## soxrock75

Tekron said:


> Potentially


Keep digging that hole junior................


----------



## Guest

Tekron said:


> Potentially


Perhaps we should ask your father himself?

We already know enough about you to do that if necessary, so knock the shit off unless you'd really like us to play detective a little more.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Shit Shoveler*

*







*


----------



## Tekron

I came on here to ask whether you all suggest getting a lawyer or what to do. As an officer, it's not illegal to make a suggestion to a kid who screwed up once with the law, nor anyone else for that matter. I also thought you guys might be entertained by some one asking advice on the subject. I'm not asking for a get out jail free card, here. I just wanted to know what you guys thought out of your experience with the MA system.

Due to the fact that I'm not a serious/multiple offender and a pretty law-abiding citizen, I felt that it would be a good idea to post and hear what you had to say. For the most part, I've only been educated and swayed into what most of the young world thinks about police officers... which I truly was hoping not to be. Sorry if that pisses you off, but if you look at all the replies saying my dad should beat me, maybe you'll understand. I don't want to be that way, but sometimes it's the only thing you can think. Kind of like how the only 2 black kids in my school system used to jump me day after day when I was younger and I only knew one of their names and knew nothing about him. It leaves a mark. That's how prejudice works.

For the people who made somewhat of suggestions and wished me luck, I appreciate it. I honestly do. I won't be replying to this thread anymore, so if you leave your thoughts here or want to send me a message, so be it.

thank you


----------



## soxrock75

Tekron said:


> I won't be replying to this thread anymore,


Doubtful...........


----------



## lpwpd722

Sorry, but if your parents bought you booze underage then I would question their morals and ethics. Especially if your father is/was a cop. And you Captain Underwear are in serious need for intense counciling. You say you wanted free legal advise, but won't take anyone seriously. If you are prejustice against anyone that's your deal. Two black kids jumped you so now you bigoted against all. That young man is called ignorance. Like I said before, Grow up.


----------



## dingbat

lpwpd722 said:


> ....And you Captain Underwear are in serious need for intense counciling. ....


Hey, leave Captain Underwear out of this. He fights for truth, justice, and all that is soft and cottony.


----------



## NewEngland2007

Intriguing selections for "favorites."

http://www.youtube.com/user/Tekron


----------



## CJIS

NewEngland2007 said:


> Intriguing selections for "favorites."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Tekron


Oh Noes! The cat is out of the bag!

Good find NE!

Also what the heck is up with all the favorites of Police getting beat up? There will be a major Flame Fest for this.

Well since we have the link to his Mywaste and Youtube might as well throw in his work: http://www.nwigroup.com/

On another note now that we ripped Tekron a new one, I think it may be time to close this beast of a tread before things get ugly and the Patriot Ledger writes one of it's shameful articles... Then again...


----------



## kwflatbed

Who really cares what The Quincy Unpatriotic Shit-stirrer writes
and you can quote me Jim.

*Tekron*
Joined: *February 09, 2006*
Last Sign In: *13 hours ago*
Videos Watched: *4,788*
Subscribers: *19*
Channel Views: *1,783*

Name: *Evan* 
Age: *20*

City: *BOSTON* 
Hometown: *BOSTON* 
Country: *United States*








Occupation: *private investigation :-D* 
Companies: *NWI.* 
Books: *the perks of being a wallflower, speak, love story, a bend in the road* 
Website: *http://www.myspace.com/tekron*

Workingmans Comp:
Nwi Investigative Group - Woburn, MA 
NWI Investigative Group is one of the oldest and most respected investigations agencies in the US. NWI has provided comprehensive investigations services to the insurance industry and other corporate clients for 30 years. We specialize in cases involving fraudulent insurance and workers compensation claims. Second only to tax evasion as the most prevalent type of crime in the US today, insurance fraud results in losses in excess of $50 billion annually. In order to meet the industry demands, NWI continues to expand its investigations forces across the country. NWI currently has an opening for ASSISTANT OPERATIONS SUPERVISOR at our corporate headquarters in Woburn, MA. Duties include assisting the Operations Manager with daily agency operations, and performing related administrative functions...

I wonder if he is the jerk that drives the bright yellow VW that works for
them,some undercover vehicle LOL.


----------



## Harley387

Tekron said:


> if your parents provide the alcohol for you and only you, it is legal to drink in your own home


There he goes throwing his Dad under the bus again. Kid....STFU while you've still got a shred of dignity. The hole just gets deeper from here on out.inch:


----------



## soxrock75

NewEngland2007 said:


> Intriguing selections for "favorites."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Tekron


What a shitbag................


----------



## Killjoy

> 2 year? Are you a real police officer? I hope not, because it's 1 year. And the officer that arrested me said "I could get your license for 6 months but I'm not going to" and I didn't know the law that specifically, so I thanked him -- whether he could take it away even though I wasn't driving or not.


1 year? Think again:

(f) The registrar shall suspend, without hearing, the license or right to operate of a person who is convicted of a violation of any provision of chapter ninety-four C or adjudged a delinquent child by reason of having violated any provision of chapter ninety-four C; provided, however, _that the period of such suspension shall not exceed five years_; provided further, that any person so convicted who is under the age of eighteen years or who is adjudged a delinquent child by reason of having violated any provision of chapter ninety-four C, and is not licensed to operate a motor vehicle shall, at the discretion of the presiding judge, not be so licensed for a period no later than when such person reaches the age of twenty-one years.

By the way, the police officer doesn't suspend your license, the RMV suspends your license if you are convicted of a violation of 94C law. Most of the convictions I've seen for 94C lead to at least two-year suspensions, but you might get lucky. Just in case, I've included a link to the RMV 94C Drug Offense Hardship Approval:

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/suspend/downloads/94C_Criteria_20872.pdf

Am I a real cop? I'll tell you what I'm not; someone with a soon-to-be-suspended license. Happy biking!


----------



## 7costanza

Is this kid for real..or could it be grasshopper in disguise...


----------



## pahapoika

this is got to be a joke , but in the spirit of playing along.....................

maybe the cop decided to cover himself because he recognized someone who might be stupid enough to put their business out on the net.

not all offspring of police officers are angels, but most have enough common sense to keep themselves out of BS like this.

and another thing if your old man really is a cop leave him out of this. your obviously a great disappointment to him and throwing him under the bus on a law enforcement forum is adding insult to injury.

good luck and.............


----------



## Big.G

Tekron said:


> I came on here to ask whether you all suggest getting a lawyer or what to do.


My suggestion on what to do.... hmm.... How about, go fuck yourself you piece of shit.


----------



## Mattyc

Im no expert but it looks to me like you rarely go "months" without the hippie lettuce.

By the way, your Sept 11th picture on your Creepspace page is real classy, way to go champ. Nice way to represent your country.


----------



## Guest

dingbat said:


> Hey, leave Captain Underwear out of this. He fights for truth, justice, and all that is soft and cottony.


I believe you mean "Captain Underpants";

http://www.scholastic.com/captainunderpants/

(when you have young children, you know these things)


----------



## CJIS

Got a PM from him:

This was his explanation for the police videos,



> *"hi *
> *I'll give you that you guys can tool on me in many ways, but in all honesty, some one sent me a link with a video of the police and i just started looking around. it was at 4:30 AM THIS MORNING. I am not happy AT ALL about the police video's. If you look at any of the other videos on my favorites... they're all just crazy/interesting videos that I show my friends when they're over. I don't think police getting beat up is cool, I'm not that big of a douchebag.*
> 
> *but, whatever, you guys will judge some one you don't know regardless of any words I say over the internet."*


Not sure why he sent it to me other than I was the one that noticed the Police videos.

I response, "Tekron" or "Evan" what ever your name is you don't have to explain anything to me. I call it how I see it. You are right I don't know you, but based on your posts here; your Myspace and Youtube profiles your first impression does not paint a good picture.

Remember when you post something on the "World Wide Web" everyone can see it. Not just your friends, but potential employers, colleges, law enforcement agencies and the general public. To people who do not know you, first impressions mean everything, and you sir have a lot to learn if you want to go somewhere in this world.

My final advice to you is grow up and learn to have better judgment. I also suggest you take a break from the Masscops.com website as things will undutifully get a lot worse for you here.


----------



## CJIS

Another PM:



> *yeah *
> 
> *I know what you're saying. I know I have a lot to learn and I'll never stop learning. I'm a student of psychology and human behavior. Despite everyone flaming me, it interests me to see what people say on the forum and I enjoy being educated even though it might result in me liking officers of the law a whole lot less.
> 
> I know that my experiences with the arrest have been a learning experience.
> 
> I also listed my myspace freely, as I feel I have nothing to hide. If people are going to judge me because of something on my myspace and take it to heart when they don't even know me, then they're definitely people I don't want to talk to. I don't have lots of pictures of marijuana leaves scattered all over my myspace and guns and all kinds of stuff.
> 
> Initially, I wasn't expecting people to look up my youtube... but it JUST so happens that I HAPPENED to add those videos but not because I think they're "cool" or anything like that. They're interesting... look at all the other random videos I have favorited... it's just bad timing.
> 
> I definitely should have considered that people would look up my information, as I've definitely done that to people(considering I work at a PI group) but prior to adding those videos I didn't think I had anything that would offend anyone.
> 
> I guess I'm just a bad-ass, lawbreaking fruitcake hippy that loves to see cops getting beat up because I hate my dad so much and love throwing him under the bus. Right? that's what everyone thinks! woo!*




As I said you don't have to explain anything to me. You don't have to PM me, just explain/post it to the board.

I am not going to stick up for you. You will need to do it yourself. I have posted your defense for you. Whether the other members take it or dismiss it as hogwash is up to them.


----------



## kwflatbed

I repeat my statement

Plain and simple because you are an *IDIOT and we love idiots*


----------



## Big.G

Tekron said:


> I don't have lots of pictures of marijuana leaves scattered all over my myspace and guns and all kinds of stuff.


Another douchebag that automatically assumes guns are bad...

Tekron, you are an idiot as kwflatbed said. Get a clue.


----------



## Tuna

Kid, go home.


----------



## Duff112

Tuna said:


> Kid, go home.


I second the motion...God, I can't believe I wasted 15 minutes of my life going thru this thread...Sheeeesh


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Duff112 said:


> I second the motion...God, I can't believe I wasted 15 minutes of my life going thru this thread...Sheeeesh


 too easy to get sucked in


----------



## NewEngland2007

I'd put this one at a category 16 on the Most Moronic scale.


----------



## lpwpd722

Its like a bad accident, you know you shouldn't look but....


----------



## Guest

All of your are off the charts as far as morons go. Not only are you proving the widely popular view that cops are just asses to everyone, but you are also proving that you are unapproachable and inconsiderate. Cops are supposed to be people willing to help communities, not just shit on some kid who comes to you asking for help. Whether he broke the law or not is besides the point as of right now because it has been done and he is simply asking for some advice. 

Also, whoever is the moderator of this forum is doing an absolute horrible job. I had to go through all this shit just to sign up and read all these BS rules about being nice to each other or what the f**k ever and then I read this thread to find a bunch of cops harassing some kid.

This thread just shows how much cops waste their time, do absolutely nothing for anything, and are pretty much useless. So thank you for clarifying that to everyone. Yet another waste of the state's money.


----------



## lpwpd722

Looks like tekron has a new screen name or maybe that's his daddy supporting his pothead son.


----------



## misconceived

1) Go "smoke a bone" with your myspace buddy "Chris". 
2) Let him know I like the pics of the drugs & guns. 
3) What was your phone number again? ***-937-****
4) You are out of your league.

http://www.myspace.com/cookie_monster222


----------



## soxrock75

It never ceases to amaze me how idiotic some people are. They come on here for whatever reason, end up stirring the pot with moroninc posts and cop bashing, all from behind the safe and friendly confines of their basement computer. But wait, they forget that they are on a Law Enforcement forum filled with professionals that perform all sorts of investigations on a daily basis. So, what do these retards do, they sign up with the same name as their myspace/facebook/filckr account???? And then, they are (gasp) shocked and apalled that the diligent members of the MassCops community were able to access their PUBLIC profiles on other sites???? This opens the door to the wide world of CopHaters (Tekron, CookieMonster) and Whackers (CMPSA guy out in Ayer) etc......

Amazing. Like I said before, I weep for the future...........


----------



## lpwpd722

Young people always have an argument/excuse for everything. Then they act all innocent and wonder why they get screwed in the end. Kids listen to your parents, teacher, police officer, preacher or whoever you look up too. They have been there, done that. I found after living this long my parents were usually right.


----------



## Tuna

misconceived said:


> http://www.myspace.com/cookie_monster222


Is this, this kids mother?


----------



## dcs2244

Beauty. Two more lemmings add evidence proving that "Ask A Cop" is truly the Black Hole of Stoopid (tm). Now they are forever stuck at the cyberspace event horizon, their stupidity frozen in time (yeah, I know...but it seems that way).


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I remember being told when I was growing up "the only stupid/dumb question is the one not asked"....boy has that axiom been proven wrong!


----------



## MM1799

You are right cookiemonster. We are terrible people. We have wives/husands, great kids, no criminal records, make an honest living, socialize with others in our profession and are proud of what we do. By absolutely no means do we compare to a 32 year old lady who has a myspace, talks to a bunch of "internet friends", hooks up your myspace with "cool" rap music, hates the police like a teenager, defends potheads and writes things like, "K33P IT MOVIN******LOVE DONT H8T3".

*PATHETIC.*



Oh, and don't bez h8t1n me fo' sayz da truff, homie.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Ya know, I feel just a bit more stupid for having bothered to look at that mywaste ho.


----------



## CTrain

That myspace HAS to be a joke.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I must be getting exhausted by these one-time-wonder fucktards, I cant even muster the energy to read these imbecilic threads anymore...


----------



## Guest

Hot Damn! I need to bookmark this so I can check those 'spaces when I get home.


----------



## Guest

As if I would actually put any real information on this waste of time forum. Good job "investigating" though guys. Not only are you are losers for wasting time on myspace, but there you go again shitting on some poor lady that you don't know and who has absolutely nothing to do with this whatsoever. 

Wolfman, you are just making things worse by "fixing" what I said. It just shows yet again how cops don't care what people say, they just want to force their own thoughts on others. What I said needs no fixing. 

And MM1799, I'm not saying that any of you are terrible people, I'm just trying to prove a point that none of you are willing to have a decent exchange of words, you just feel the need to criticize everything that is said. The kid knows what he did, is completely willing to accept whatever comes his way, and doesn't seem to try to be making excuses or blaming anyone else. He came here looking for some simple advice, expecting to be able to speak without being completely attacked.You are all making it impossible to approach, talk to, or even been open minded about the intentions of cops.


----------



## CJIS

This thread is still going?


----------



## adroitcuffs

cookiemonster said:


> All of your are off the charts as far as morons go. Not only are you proving the widely popular view that cops are just asses to everyone, but you are also proving that you are unapproachable and inconsiderate. Cops are supposed to be people willing to help communities, not just shit on some kid who comes to you asking for help. Whether he broke the law or not is besides the point as of right now because it has been done and he is simply asking for some advice.
> 
> Also, whoever is the moderator of this forum is doing an absolute horrible job. I had to go through all this shit just to sign up and read all these BS rules about being nice to each other or what the f**k ever and then I read this thread to find a bunch of cops harassing some kid.
> 
> This thread just shows how much cops waste their time, do absolutely nothing for anything, and are pretty much useless. So thank you for clarifying that to everyone. *Yet another waste of the state's money.*


That's funny... I'm not getting paid a dime by the state right now as I read your troll drivel.


----------



## UndercoverMother

Good thing for Tektard that Walnut Hill is within walking distant of the courthouse...Now...who's got the date and what time should we meet???


----------



## DodgeRam

*f U Sir, Your A Nit*


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> She looks like my ex's wife!


She looks like a guy in drag to me.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Delta784 said:


> She looks like a guy in drag to me.


Run it by Andy...he's an expert on transvestites


----------



## Hb13

Wow all sorts of winners come on here lately.


----------



## Boston Man

Wolfman said:


> "All of your are off the charts as far as morons go. I have been a moron for years and I know what I'm talking about. Not only are you proving the widely popular view that cops can pick out an idiot a mile away upwind, but you are also proving that you are infinitely patient in dealing with doofuses that just don't get it. Cops are supposed to be people willing to help communities, but are perfectly justified in shitting on some kid who comes to you whining about his transgressions. He broke the law and has come to the wrong place if he is looking for someone to hold his hand.
> 
> Also, whoever is the moderator of this forum is doing an absolute awesome job. I had to go through all this shit just to sign up and read all these BS rules about being nice to each other or what the f**k ever and then I read this thread to find a bunch of cops counseling some idiot.
> 
> This thread just shows how much cops feel that their time is wasted, like they talk to walls, and however much they try some morons will just continue to blame everyone but themselves for their stupid mistakes. So thank you for clarifying that to everyone. Consider me just another waste of the world's air."
> 
> *Fixed it for you. *





MM1799 said:


> You are right cookiemonster. We are terrible people. We have wives/husands, great kids, no criminal records, make an honest living, socialize with others in our profession and are proud of what we do. By absolutely no means do we compare to a 32 year old lady who has a myspace, talks to a bunch of "internet friends", hooks up your myspace with "cool" rap music, hates the police like a teenager, defends potheads and writes things like, "K33P IT MOVIN******LOVE DONT H8T3".
> 
> *PATHETIC.*
> 
> Oh, and don't bez h8t1n me fo' sayz da truff, homie.


You guys are funny!


----------



## 7costanza

Wolfman..just giving you a thanks doesnt do enough justice..thats now my 2nd favorite post ever ( the 1st being the collaboration between Screamineagle and 5-0 entitled 30 reasons about Grasshopper ) The funny thing is I literally just came inside from puttig my new "NoBama" sticker on my car..thanks for making my morning...


----------



## kwflatbed

cookiemonster said:


> As if I would actually put any real information on this waste of time forum. Good job "investigating" though guys. Not only are you are losers for wasting time on myspace, but there you go again shitting on some poor lady that you don't know and who has absolutely nothing to do with this whatsoever.
> 
> Wolfman, you are just making things worse by "fixing" what I said. It just shows yet again how cops don't care what people say, they just want to force their own thoughts on others. What I said needs no fixing.
> 
> And MM1799, I'm not saying that any of you are terrible people, I'm just trying to prove a point that none of you are willing to have a decent exchange of words, you just feel the need to criticize everything that is said. The kid knows what he did, is completely willing to accept whatever comes his way, and doesn't seem to try to be making excuses or blaming anyone else. He came here looking for some simple advice, expecting to be able to speak without being completely attacked.You are all making it impossible to approach, talk to, or even been open minded about the intentions of cops.


Have fun on your trip on the ban bus


----------



## Michele

[ Have fun on your trip on the ban bus[/quote]

http://www.icbl.org/layout/set/print/news/ban_bus

The Ban Bus - Touring Ireland


----------



## Guest

Obama is the man.

But besides that, how is it that I get banned from this for "insulting a member" when all of you are just throwing insults left and right? ohhh yea that's right, cops have special privileges and can just talk to people however they want.


----------



## Big.G

CCSI said:


> Obama is the man.
> 
> But besides that, how is it that I get banned from this for "insulting a member" when all of you are just throwing insults left and right? ohhh yea that's right, cops have special privileges and can just talk to people however they want.


Obama is a piece of shit.

Special privileges? If you haven't noticed, this is a privately owned site. They say what goes, not you.


----------



## Tuna

Wolfman said:


> Gee, thanks very much for your input. I never saw it that way. Now go shit in your hat, douchebag. If you were any kind of respectable troll, you'd know that I'm a TV repairman and I don't force my thoughts on others, I speak my mind and don't pull punches. I've been around the block a thousand times before you made it past Dad's busted rubber. You don't like what we say here, go somewhere else.
> 
> Even so, guess what? I *don't* care what you say, neither does anyone else, and the only reason you are allowed to remain here is for our amusement. Does that sting enough? Is that crude and insensitive enough for you? Does that make you just want to go out and put another Obama bumper sticker on your Tercel? Is your hat full of shit yet? Tell ya what, go find yourself another hat and go shit in that one, too. Just another Internet masochist, prostrating himself for a beating.
> 
> What gives around here lately? Has MassHighway been closing rest areas or something? Where the fark are these mincing, whining, milquetoast wusses coming from? Good God, it's like playing Whack-a-Mole around here.


That's entertainment!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hb13

CCSI said:


> Obama is the man.
> 
> But besides that, how is it that I get banned from this for "insulting a member" when all of you are just throwing insults left and right? ohhh yea that's right, cops have special privileges and can just talk to people however they want.


:musicboo: piss off


----------



## Andy0921

CCSI said:


> Obama is the man..


To find out the general consensus of MassCops members regarding Hussein, see this thread: http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48602


----------



## kwflatbed

*CCSI* has found a seat on the bus. Thanks Koz


----------



## mpd61

oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007

mpd61 said:


> oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that is funny! This thread deserves a special place in jag-off history.


----------



## Tuna

I'm crying big crocadile tears for this kid. He's got bigger problems than getting pinched for being a stoner


----------



## KozmoKramer

Anytime Har...


----------



## Mattyc

resqjyw0 said:


> Obama is a piece of shit.


+1


----------



## Guest

Tuna said:


> Is this, this kids mother?


CashVille.......... LMAO

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=139530365


----------



## Andy0921

What the hell is that on the pillow behind him? Did him and his friends engage in scatophagy games?


----------



## Guest

Sniper said:


> CashVille.......... LMAO
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=139530365


I love the pseudo-tough "gangstas" who don't even have the balls to keep their profile public.

I thought it was all about "representing"?


----------



## Mattyc

"they let lil james out he finely home, Free my Gangsta ***** Kenny G^ and my lil homie Chris,and the rest of ya'll can suck my d#&k and remember I keep it gangsta to all my Folks out there"

You guys better remember how he keeps it.... and im so glad "Lil James" is "Finely" home. He must have arrived home in small little peices, Poor guy.


----------



## Big.G

I think the funniest thing about that is that his mood is "bullied." I guess that how the pussies keep it gangsta...


----------

